# Failed 1st attempt - egg sharing



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, I've just had my first egg share cycle and all went smoothly with 15 eggs, had two top grade blasts  put back one of which was a hatching blast but still resulted in a BFN. I have a follow up appointment on Saturday and was just wondering if anyone has a similar story to share that ended in success and what should I be asking my clinic at my next appointment. Surely I can't have implantation issues with me having a child and being pregnant naturally so many times before I lost both tubes? 

Fay xx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Fay, I'msorry to hear this! The problem with IVF is that it makes you produce some eggs that would never have been the chosen ones to ovulate naturally. Not all good looking blasts are chromosomally normal. It can be a bit of a numbers game unfortunately. Will you find out if your recipient got a BFP? Might provide useful info although I can imagine that finding out is quite a hard decision to make.....xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ali - thank your your reply   My recipient has chosen not to disclose the outcome of her cycle which I totally understand and I really hope she does get her BFP. 

I'm 100% going to try again, it would just really knock me to get another bfn. I made the decision last year to have my remaining tube out because of suffering so many ectopics and I'm just wondering now if I made the best decision as my only hope will be ivf now

Fay xx


----------



## Bluebell82 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Fay, 

I PM you earlier about implantation, presume this prompted the post.
I think it would be ok to do another cycle with just normal egg-sharing, maybe it was just bad luck, although you had not one but two lovely embryos put back and it didn't work. Ali is right, not all eggs that are collected during an IVF cycle  are the same quality as the ovulated eggs, but the lab selected 2 embryos from 7, which improves things. For women your age, 50-60% of day 5 blastocysts are chromosomally normal on average according to the literature (if it was much lower they wouldn't do SET). And I bet the normality rate is at the higher end for the top quality blastocysts. 
I just calculated your chance of you being unlucky based on chromosomal abnormalities, it is 16% assuming 60% chance that the embryos were normal and you had two put back. If you fail another Cycle with two good quality blasts the chance that you were plain unlucky because of chromosomal abnormalities will be only 3%.

So probably best to go again with normal egg-sharing cycle, especially if money is an issue. You are certainly suited to egg-sharing and hopefully you will be lucky next time, just be aware that you may need a third cycle with implantation treatment, if you fail with another set of lovely blastocysts.
Immune testing and treatment is expensive, so agree that if you can do without it life is so much easier. 

Regarding earlier pregnancies, the  clinic I will be cycling with next don't assume that because a woman got pregnant before (with or without IVF) that they won't have implantation issues next time round. They test everyone coming to them, primary or secondary infertility cases, and they always adjust meds to the current hormone and immune profile of the ladies, not any tests done a few months or years back. Their success rate is more than twice the national average.


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

That's a really informative post Bluebell, I like the calculations!! 

If you are worried about immune issues you might be able to get your doctor to run a basic autoimmune panel, mine did and it was found that I have antinuclear antibodies (1:80). I'm not sure how significant this is but my clinic are happy to treat with steroids and clexane as a precaution. Some clinics will do that in cases of recurrent implantation failure of good blasts, even when there are no other indications that it might be needed……whilst steroids can have side effects, I've never found them to be a problem!

Pleased to hear you will try again. It sounds like you are in with a good chance! Wishing you lots of luck!! x


----------

